# HP pocket media drive PD0000 - My computer won't recognize



## bica (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, 
when plugging in my hp pocket media drive I get a pop up saying that USB device not recognized. I have tons of documents in there so I would really appreciatete some help. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the drive on another PC to isolate a drive or PC issue.


----------



## sphnx (Oct 8, 2010)

same problem

HP pocket media drive PD0000 - My computer won't recognize.? Hi
I just got a HP Pocket Media Drive PD0000 and went to plug it into my laptop but when I go to open it in my computer it's not there and I get a pop up saying that USB device not recognized. I would really appreciatete some help. Thanks.

from: http://www.questionhub.com/YahooAnswers/20090423012144AAaHvub


----------

